# Almacenamiento caracteres Labview



## cone (May 15, 2007)

Hola a todos. Estoy realizando un teclado en labview, me gustaría saber como almacenar cada caracter q vaya presionando para más tarde poder mostrarlo en pantalla con el orden q los he escrito.

Hasta ahora he conseguido q me detecte la tecla q he tocado y q me genere el valor q he tocado haciendo varios casos "case" con su control booleano correspondiente (estos son los botones del teclado).
Gracias por vuestro tiempo y salu2


----------



## Raflex (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola, puedes almacenar los valores es una variable global, solo ve sumando los caracteres y al final los tendras ordenados segun como fueron entrando.


----------



## danner777 (Dic 7, 2010)

me podrias decir cone como detectar la tecla de mi teclado en labview


----------

